# Post your favourite picture of your Golden



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Aw thats so sweet and such a nice story too it!
My fav of Jasper is off me with him - I had just got back from being in the uk for 2 1/2 weeks and the next day he wouldnt leave my side, this is a photo I took on that day. Its when I knew that he loved me as much as i loved him. The other one is my fav photo of Poppy, I just think she looks so pretty and its my all time fav one of her!


----------



## Heathhanly (Jan 10, 2013)

This is Meeka not long after we brought her home. The breeder gave us the stuffed rabbit as her comfort toy. She played with it til it fell apart. She is still a sweet girl









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

This is Bella at 3.5 months old on her first camping trip.


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

A few of Oliver, 

#1










#2










#3


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Gorgeous photos!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^ This is a favorite because... well, looking at each dog is enough to KNOW them. There is Arthur holding his head high and both watching over his two brothers while also disaproving of their golden nonsense.  There is middle-child Jacks who has always relied/leaned on Arthur for companionship and protection, looking down at his baby brother with excitement and humor. And then there is Bertie - fat, rolypoly, and full of puppy giggles...  

Even though Bertie has DOUBLED in size... and I've taken a zillion pictures since then... I still have this picture hanging on the wall here at my work. These are my boys. It could only be BETTER if Lucky was doing his monkey tail dash past them. :S

*** And because there is always a 2nd and 3rd....  

#2









^ I'm reminded of this pic every time I train both dogs in the evening. What is effortless for Jacks - Bertie has to do with ALL HIS MIGHT just to keep up.  

#3 -









^ And this one counts. I always regretted not capturing those precious early moments of training with Jacks. When he was starting to "get" the game.


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

this one by far is my favourite. for the first few days whenever cooper would want to nap with Sam she would always move away from him and want her own space and then one day I find them like this. and now they're inseparable! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

I have a few favorites... I couldn't just choose one.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hearts of Gold said:


> #3


I LOVE this photo. Just everything about it. Olliver looks so magestic, the colors are gorgeous. I think I said it before, but this photo deserves to be printed on a nice big canvas and hung.


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

It's so hard to decide! Here are a couple of my favorites






















Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

I can't choose just one, either. Here are a few of my favorites of Rocket.
This first one was when he was about 4 months old and we took him up to a lake cottage for Labor Day weekend. We introduced him to dock diving, hiking, etc. He had a ball. This was one evening just as the sun started to set.










This one reminds me of simba in The Lion King trying so hard to act like a grown up. Rocket looks like he's imitating Oliver's Defend'n pose. 









And of course his Gotcha Day!









Oh...and this one, just because. It's the wallpaper on my smartphone.


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

I agree 'Hearts of Gold' all of those photos are amazingly taken!

Love seeing peoples fav pics of their furry babies!


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

I have 2 favorites. Scout 9 years ago as a pup during his first swim. And both Sara and Scout on an off leash hike in one of our state parks. 


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

love all the pictures and the stories!!!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Well....since others are posting more than one.......

8 weeks old. That's her vet holding her. 










3 months to the day at puppy class. Already learning how to pull on the leash.










4.5 months, playing in the park.










7 months.


----------



## MyLady Heidi (Jan 16, 2013)

Hearts of Gold said:


> A few of Oliver,
> 
> #1
> 
> ...


Oh these pics are breathtaking, I have seen them before on Flickr. Gorgeous pup!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

This was 2 hours after I picked Jordan up. She had never had a collar or leash on before and she walked like a champ. I was so worried she would miss her Mom and the other puppies but she was so happy and ready to start her new life with me. :


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Here is my favorite picture of Mercy. It will be my avatar indefinately. 

The reason why it is my favorite is because Mercy looks so stunning in this picture and her M is most clearly marked on her forehead, which stands for Mercy and Miracle.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

CStrong73 said:


> I LOVE this photo. Just everything about it. Olliver looks so magestic, the colors are gorgeous. I think I said it before, but this photo deserves to be printed on a nice big canvas and hung.


I agree, it's a stunning photo of your gorgeous Oliver.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hearts of Gold said:


> A few of Oliver,
> 
> #3


I LOVE this picture. Reminds me of when Simba took Mufasa's place in Pride Rock. : But really. He's so handsome.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Daisy and Charlie*

Although Naughty Charlie is at the bridge now i love this photo of them Charlie really loved Charlie

Charlie on the left


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Love everyone's photos  I can't pick an all time favorite of mine so here is one from our walk yesterday.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

*Keisel*

I've only had my golden for 3 weeks - but I still have a few favorite pictures of him. These are my top 3.


----------



## MyLady Heidi (Jan 16, 2013)

This is my favorite image of my girls together when they were only a little over two months old.











The welcome home committee from the grocery store one morning.










First snow ever, Bailee.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

This one is of Hogan shortly after I adopted him.











This one is of when I had 3 Goldens for a short while until Lyndi passed away a few months later..


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here are a few favorites. First is a puppy picture at exactly 3 months old. Second is at about 11 months-I like the pose. Third one is recent after grooming with the golden smile and fluffy bib. Last one is also recent, on a cold, windy day in the back yard--I like the way his fur is kind of blowing in the wind as he enjoys the brisk breeze. (You may click on each photo for a larger version.)


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Nairb said:


> This is Bella at 3.5 months old on her first camping trip.


 Very pretty!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Hearts of Gold said:


> A few of Oliver,
> 
> #1
> 
> ...


Awww! What a cute snowpuppy and a gorgeous dog to boot!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Sammy&Cooper said:


> View attachment 140282
> 
> this one by far is my favourite. for the first few days whenever cooper would want to nap with Sam she would always move away from him and want her own space and then one day I find them like this. and now they're inseparable!
> 
> ...


 Best Buddies! I hope to be able to get a little brother for Mercy someday.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Stay Tuned... Later on, I will be submitting a photo slideshow of Mercy during her first year so you can really see more of my favorite pictures of her. Today is Mercy's 1st birthday!arty:

For now though I thought I'd share a few more of my favorites:

Mercy's tail wagging a million miles per hour during K9 NoseWork class








My all time favorite puppy picture of Mercy








My current signature picture


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

dexter0125 said:


> I LOVE this picture. Reminds me of when Simba took Mufasa's place in Pride Rock. : But really. He's so handsome.


I sure hope to have a handsome boy like that someday myself!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Roushbabe said:


> I've only had my golden for 3 weeks - but I still have a few favorite pictures of him. These are my top 3.


Awww! He looks like a little lamb!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

This is a picture of our first golden, Dylan. He had a fear of large fish! LOL......OH how I miss him.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*This is now my new all time favorite picture of Mercy*

This is a picture I took of Mercy today on her birthday!










The slideshow of her first year is still processing. It is at 33%. I will then upload it to You Tube.


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Mercy! 
Jasper and Poppy send big doggy licks! 
Looking forward to seeing the slideshow


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

This is probably my favorite picture of Cookie. I took this at an old farm down the street from us last spring:


At the farm by 82Blueberry, on Flickr


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

great photo's everyone

here are mine of chester. I can't believe he is 7 months already. 

first vet visit.









another vet visit.









Both of us 
together. He never leaves my side









Most recent pic


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

you all have beautiful goldens! love the photos


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

My two favs


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

All the pictures are great, keep them coming!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I like this pic because it shows how different my dogs are.
Ky treed a squirrel by approaching it v e r y slowly and quietly. 

Bentley comes running full bore and then slams on his brakes throwing snow everywhere, and barking which really ticks Ky off 

Ky: The mighty huntress
Bentley: Not so much


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

One of Riley,


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I can't explain it, because there are so many beautiful photos of Bella's first 2 years of life, but for some reason, I just love this one. It isn't her best photo, but it is my favorite. It was taken on one of our first field training sessions at around 6 months of age. Maybe it's something I see in her eyes ~ a knowing; an understanding of one another ~ a bond. I can't say. I do love that she is wet and in the field! My all time favorite scenes for a Golden.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

One of my favorite of Sparkles when she was about a year old


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

I have several of Tink lol


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

My favorite of Boots got wiped off the hard drive so I need to get the picture rescaned but this one is my second favorite of his


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

*Tucker growing*

these are my fave pics of Tucker. They need to be seen in order. Of course, they include my favorite person also. :

Tucker at 9 weeks (gotcha day)
Tucker at about 3 months
Tucker at almost 1 year


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Great pics! It's funny to see Tucker grow so drastically and your beautiful daughter stays the same.


----------



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

Max's Dad said:


> Here are a few favorites. First is a puppy picture at exactly 3 months old. Second is at about 11 months-I like the pose. Third one is recent after grooming with the golden smile and fluffy bib. Last one is also recent, on a cold, windy day in the back yard--I like the way his fur is kind of blowing in the wind as he enjoys the brisk breeze. (You may click on each photo for a larger version.)


Woah... is it just an illusion or your Max is really big? He looks like a giant! A very handsome giant, mind you


----------



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

MyLady Heidi said:


> The welcome home committee from the grocery store one morning.


I really love your welcome home committee!!!


----------



## Sourjay (Jan 6, 2013)

. El loco


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

MyLady Heidi said:


> The welcome home committee from the grocery store one morning.





Ithaca said:


> I really love your welcome home committee!!!


All the pictures are great and I agree Ithaca "the welcome home committee" picture is priceless...love the expressions on these pups.

Pete


----------



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

It's so difficult to pick just one... even just three is not easy! 

Here are a few of my favorites...


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

My post got all messed up by a dog mauling me.


----------



## Kathrynehalliday (Jan 11, 2012)

I have many favorites.. The last is my favorite "gotcha day" got taken before we even got him home. The first pic is a day or two later, it make me smile every time. After that I have a few of my favorites.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

Impossible to pick just one. So.. I picked three.









Always so happy to be swimming.










Posing.










Silly boy on his second birthday arty:


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

This is my favorite because it shows the love Zuca has for us all the time. She looks up at us with those eyes and we just melt.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Favorites of my bridge girl, Lacey*

These are my 2 fav pics of my bridge girl, Lacey. She absolutely LOVED tummy rubs, and would always roll on to her back for one. And, the other pic is one I took right after she treed a squirrel.


----------



## Walnut_the_Nut (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't really have a favorite of Walnut, but I like the way this one turned out. 

This was from our snow day yesterday. He had a blast!











EDIT: I think this one is better.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

I know this is with my grandson..but even when he was little Napoleon just loved him!!


----------



## Mollysmum (Feb 10, 2013)

7 month old playful Molly love it when she doing this because she grins from ear to ear lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Great photos everyone!!!


----------



## starshine (Aug 31, 2008)

so many great shots of your beautiful goldens - thanks for sharing!!

I couldn't choose ONE favorite pic - there are so many of them  .. here's a small selection of my alltime favorites


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

It was hard to choose just one, but I went with this one because of the timing of the bubble over Champ's nose...and he looks so blissful


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

I can't pick one. Each day I want to pick a different one.
I guess today, this one:

Barkley


----------



## Miaya's mom (Oct 27, 2011)

this is my favorite picture of Miaya, she was about 4 months old, I just loved how big her ears were .


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Oliver,


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Hearts of Gold said:


> Oliver,


Graham, in my eyes, you've captured both the heart & soul of a golden in this picture...nice work!

Pete


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Graham, in my eyes, you've captured both the heart & soul of golden in this picture...nice work!
> 
> Pete


*+1*
What a great shot.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Otter said:


> *+1*
> What a great shot.


*A +*

*Yes -> I say Oliver's pic is best of the best!*


----------



## MyLady Heidi (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for posting, your dog is so cute.

I take pictures of my girls all the time and constantly change favorites, but here are a few I especially love after the recent blizzard.

Portrait of Bailee with a snowy backdrop.










Portrait of Kymber in the snow.










Enjoying the action.










Valentine's Day


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

MyLady Heidi said:


>


Wow stunning


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

This has been my favorite picture of Mr. Tuff from the day he posed for me on the big rock in our front yard several years ago. Not long after he decided to come live with me.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

this is murphee chewing on his new toy, only took him 5 min to destroy it.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I have so many favorites of Chance, but this one always makes me smile. He's so tolerant of me dressing him up on special occasions and still always smiles no matter what he's wearing :smooch::


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

This one is my absolute favorite of Lucy. Just about says it all...


----------



## GoldieMommie (Feb 18, 2013)

Hearts of Gold said:


> A few of Oliver,
> 
> #1
> 
> ...


These are stunning


----------



## Mbottema (Sep 3, 2012)

Here that goofy golden grin!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldieMommie (Feb 18, 2013)

It's so hard to choose one. And I've only had Mollie for a little over 24 hours! But here are the ones I can't break the tie between.


----------

